# low oil pressure on ka24e



## coyotekid (Oct 24, 2009)

i have a ka24e with around 190000 miles on it usually when i start it up it will rattle for a few seconds then quiten down and sometimes the oil light will come on when idling or when i slowing down to stop but i have noticed if i change the oil filter the oil light will go out as soon as the truck fires up but after i get around 500 miles on the new filter the lioght will stay on alot longer on startups and will come on more frequent when idling or slowing down it also sounds like it has a main bearing looses it rattle sometimes and ideal on what will caise this and what would need to be done to correct this problem


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

thats 190k for ya. had the same prob and just flushed the motor, seafoam threw intake, tuneup, b12 in gas at 2x streanth. changing to a full syn for one oil change might help to.

then if its in good shape a oilpump never hurts....

wow... thinking about it i've got both my trucks in really poor shape...wow how with a lilttle love they can breath fire!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like u have crap in the oil pan and the strainer pick up is getting clogged..

w/190 k miles and u do not know if it has had a t-chain then think about putting a new one in...


----------

